# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  nie by&#322;o

## Оля

nie było 
Где ударение в этом словосочетании? Я слушала аудио-книгу на польском, и мне показалось, что ударение такое же, как в русском: _не было_ (а в слове "было" всё безударное). Правильно?

----------


## kamka

> nie było 
> Где ударение в этом словосочетании? Я слушала аудио-книгу на польском, и мне показалось, что ударение такое же, как в русском: _не было_ (а в слове "было" всё безударное). Правильно?

 Да нет, не правильно. Нормально скажет "nie *by*ło". Единственная ситуация, когда ударение падает на "не" в этом случае, это когда хочешь подчеркнуть, что действительно чего-то НЕ было, во время ссоры, например. Но, честно говоря, даже тогда это как-то странно звучит.

----------


## Оля

> Да нет, не правильно. Нормально говорить "nie *by*ło". Единственная ситуация, когда ударение падает на "не" в этом случае, это когда хочешь подчеркнуть, что действительно чего-то НЕ было, во время ссоры, например. Но, честно говоря, даже тогда это как-то странно звучит.

 Хм... Наверное, там слишком быстро говорят, и поэтому кажется, что ударение на nie. Вот это откуда: http://www.let.rug.nl/%7Ehoutzage/alicepolengpart1.html
(строчка №4: "ale *nie było* w niej...")

----------


## kamka

> Хм... Наверное, там слишком быстро говорят, и поэтому кажется, что ударение на nie. Вот это откуда: http://www.let.rug.nl/%7Ehoutzage/alicepolengpart1.html
> (строчка №4: "ale *nie było* w niej...")

 Здесь тоже ударение на "не *бы*ло", но она это со странной интонацей читает, может поэтому тебе казалось ударение падает на "не"   ::  вовсе-то, мне оооооочень не нравится как эта женщина этот текст читает.

----------


## Оля

> Здесь тоже ударение на "не *бы*ло", но она это со странной интонацей читает, может, поэтому тебе показалось, что ударение падает на "не"   Вообще-то, мне оооооочень не нравится, как эта женщина этот текст читает.

 Мне тоже кажется, что она как-то странно читает. Как будто ее заставили, а на самом деле эта Алиса ей до лампочки.   ::

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  Здесь тоже ударение на "не *бы*ло", но она это со странной интонацей читает, может, поэтому тебе показалось, что ударение падает на "не"   Вообще-то, мне оооооочень не нравится, как эта женщина этот текст читает.   Мне тоже кажется, что она как-то странно читает. Как будто ее заставили, а на самом деле эта *Алиса ей до лампочки*.

 что это обозначает?

----------


## Оля

> что это означает?

 _до лампочки - безразлично_ 
She sounds like she doesn't care about Alice at all.  ::

----------


## kamka

Огромное спасибо   ::

----------

